# Quick trip to the zoo.



## wareagle700 (May 28, 2016)

We took a day off work and ran over to the zoo in Columbia with our son. Here's a few shots from the day that I liked. Just wanted to share.




M00_7723 by CBMJR, on Flickr


M00_7720 by CBMJR, on Flickr


M00_7773 by CBMJR, on Flickr


M00_7768 by CBMJR, on Flickr


M00_7740 by CBMJR, on Flickr


----------



## wvdawg (May 28, 2016)

Awesome!  Nice pics!  Looks like a fun day!  Love the zoo trips with my grandson - never know what you might capture.


----------



## natureman (May 29, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## rip18 (Jun 8, 2016)

Good ones!  I sure enjoyed the Columbia Zoo the couple of times I got to go!


----------

